# George W. Bush poll. please cast your vote



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

100% diss approval...

LOL worst pres-o-dent ever


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I think he is a good president if you really consider what has happened during his term (9/11, Katrina, other terroristic attacks, etc)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its all about how he's dealt with those issues...and my observations have led to the conclusion that he's dealt with them poorly.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I don't know about you all, but I think Boba Fett should become president :nod:


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

The only thing I agree with bush on is his position on gun control. All other issues aside, I strongly disagree with his deciscion making. So no IMO he has not been a good president.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Overall I believe Bush has done a good job. He has made some mistakes along the way, hes human... we make mistakes.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

thats what I try to tell people. Presidency is a very stressful job. think of how much sleep he gets


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i can't begin to imagine that much sleep...what, with all his vacation time (more vacation time than any other president ever in the history of the united states ever in history of ever)...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i can't begin to imagine that much sleep...what, with all his vacation time (more vacation time than any other president ever in the history of the united states ever in history of ever)...


His vacation is not like our vacation. He takes his job wherever he goes.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bush is a chump. he has done more bad for this country then any president in our nations history. We are further in debt now then ever. including the great depression. Nothing is being done for the majority of the workforce. his leadership methods ahve been a joke to say the least. he has attacked and atempted to take away our rights as americans. This is not the makings of a good president. 
The patriot act is a joke. the good he does actually do is far outweighed by the damage he produces. He speaks out of turn and when he attempts to be witty he serves only to make a fool out of himself. Did I mention he used to be a coke head and had serious drinking problems? 
also i think I might have missed it but he is totaly inarticulate. The man can't speak for crap and makes up words on the fly because he is poorly educated. he went to ivy league universitys yes. but look at his family. you have enough money and family power you can breeze thru any college in the US. You would think he might have used his time there to become less of a retard. instead he used it to party on coke and booze. 
Yeah. Thats the prez for you. 
My fish would serve as a better president.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BAD PRESEDENT!!

Did anyone catch the documentry on Cheaney on PBS?

It was called "the dark side" and was all about how Cheaney and Rumsfeild took the power away from the CIA and tried to make them out to be the bad guys. Very interesting show...

If anyone is the devil it is Cheaney!!


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

HE GOT MY VOTE! YES HE IS A GOOD PRESIDENT!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i can't begin to imagine that much sleep...what, with all his vacation time (more vacation time than any other president ever in the history of the united states ever in history of ever)...


Didn't John Kerry miss over 50% of the senate votes due to vacation and windsurfing?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> bush is a chump. he has done more bad for this country then any president in our nations history. We are further in debt now then ever. including the great depression. Nothing is being done for the majority of the workforce. his leadership methods ahve been a joke to say the least. he has attacked and atempted to take away our rights as americans. This is not the makings of a good president.
> The patriot act is a joke. the good he does actually do is far outweighed by the damage he produces. He speaks out of turn and when he attempts to be witty he serves only to make a fool out of himself. Did I mention he used to be a coke head and had serious drinking problems?
> also i think I might have missed it but he is totaly inarticulate. The man can't speak for crap and makes up words on the fly because he is poorly educated. he went to ivy league universitys yes. but look at his family. you have enough money and family power you can breeze thru any college in the US. You would think he might have used his time there to become less of a retard. instead he used it to party on coke and booze.
> Yeah. Thats the prez for you.
> My fish would serve as a better president.


Next time use FACTS in your post, not some opinions your trying to pass off as facts.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> bush is a chump. he has done more bad for this country then any president in our nations history. We are further in debt now then ever. including the great depression. Nothing is being done for the majority of the workforce. his leadership methods ahve been a joke to say the least. he has attacked and atempted to take away our rights as americans. This is not the makings of a good president.
> The patriot act is a joke. the good he does actually do is far outweighed by the damage he produces. He speaks out of turn and when he attempts to be witty he serves only to make a fool out of himself. Did I mention he used to be a coke head and had serious drinking problems?
> also i think I might have missed it but he is totaly inarticulate. The man can't speak for crap and makes up words on the fly because he is poorly educated. he went to ivy league universitys yes. but look at his family. you have enough money and family power you can breeze thru any college in the US. You would think he might have used his time there to become less of a retard. instead he used it to party on coke and booze.
> Yeah. Thats the prez for you.
> My fish would serve as a better president.


Next time use FACTS in your post, not some opinions your trying to pass off as facts.
[/quote]

Gee that was a really good response.

I've always wondered why you support him so solidly. In all other aspects in this fourm I respect your opinion. But in politics. I'm sorry but Bush supporters don't hold much weight in an argument IMO. Durring the years of his presidency I have yet to hear one solid argument in favor of bush that is actually backed up by facts not blind opinions. I offer the floor to you to present this argument.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> bush is a chump. he has done more bad for this country then any president in our nations history. We are further in debt now then ever. including the great depression. Nothing is being done for the majority of the workforce. his leadership methods ahve been a joke to say the least. he has attacked and atempted to take away our rights as americans. This is not the makings of a good president.
> The patriot act is a joke. the good he does actually do is far outweighed by the damage he produces. He speaks out of turn and when he attempts to be witty he serves only to make a fool out of himself. Did I mention he used to be a coke head and had serious drinking problems?
> also i think I might have missed it but he is totaly inarticulate. The man can't speak for crap and makes up words on the fly because he is poorly educated. he went to ivy league universitys yes. but look at his family. you have enough money and family power you can breeze thru any college in the US. You would think he might have used his time there to become less of a retard. instead he used it to party on coke and booze.
> Yeah. Thats the prez for you.
> My fish would serve as a better president.


Next time use FACTS in your post, not some opinions your trying to pass off as facts.
[/quote]

Gee that was a really good response.

I've always wondered why you support him so solidly. In all other aspects in this fourm I respect your opinion. But in politics. I'm sorry but Bush supporters don't hold much weight in an argument IMO. Durring the years of his presidency I have yet to hear one solid argument in favor of bush that is actually backed up by facts not blind opinions. I offer the floor to you to present this argument.
[/quote]

Well a few things.

He went to ivy leauge schools... he did well, harvard mba? give the man some credit... You cant blindly say his daddy got him good grades. 
You generalize and say hes the worst president this country has ever had... besides Iraq, in your opinioon, what makes you think this?
Why is the patriot act a joke? Because it gives the law the ability to fight crime w/o all the bullshit red tape? I dont buy into all the bullshit about taing away our freedoms. Freedom isnt free..
He speaks out of turn? Hes the President... its always his turn lol








I dont blindly support the president. I disagree with him on several issues. Im not gonna sit here like a puppet and say hes the best president ever. He is a good man who is doing good for our country. Iraq is a mess, yes... no arguements there. Blaming Bush for Iraq would be like blaming him for Katrina tho.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex, seriously.... He absolutely gets blame for Iraq and he ALSO gets blame for Katrina. He put unexperienced people in charged and his administration cut funding for the levees. He also vanished for a bit after the storm. He has recently done good with funding for the area, so it's not like I 100% think he's done everything wrong. But he is a very very crappy president when all things are considered.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Tsk tsk, Bush.
Voted no.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> Ex, seriously.... He absolutely gets blame for Iraq and he ALSO gets blame for Katrina. He put unexperienced people in charged and his administration cut funding for the levees. He also vanished for a bit after the storm. He has recently done good with funding for the area, so it's not like I 100% think he's done everything wrong. But he is a very very crappy president when all things are considered.


then I guess we have differing opinions Tom. Cant you respect my opinon? 
I never once said Bush was the greatest President (atleast not seriously







)


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

George Bush is the greatest person to walk the Earth, I mean cough.
View attachment 110548


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are fair points. But again when your family has the power that the bushes have. IVY league schools are not really that big of a deal to get into. The fact that he is so inarticulate and attended such schools to me sends how the fact that he was there based on his familys name not his own personal merrit. but even if he did squeeze by reguardless of his drug and alcohol abuse you would think he would have more skill at using the english language.

What makes him a bad pres in my opinion is the poor way he handles just about every situation he is involved in. look at the report last week. He gave a reporter sh*t for wearing sunglasses tried to make a fool out of the reporter rather then just answering the guys question as he should. Then report comes out that the dude has a vision problem. So Bush out of his ignorance insulted the handicapped. (small example) But still he handles the little things poorly.

The patriot act is not to fight terrosim. We have had the resources to utlize homeland security. We have since the 70s. Even before the patriot act was in place we had full knolwage of the events to come and disreguarded them. Since the patriot act came into force it has been used to harrass citizens. On paper the patriot act looks good. However it is far to open and allows for the justice system to arbirtarly remove our rights under the guise of fighting terriosim. The patriot act has abused more citizens then it has helped. Removal of rights is not a price that I am willing to pay for the illusion of freedom. What is freedom or the price paid if it is not true?

Also lets look at the illegal tapping that is supported by the president. Who gives him the right to make up or break lawas as he choses? Thats not something that as a voter and US citizen I allow the president to do. He does not make the laws he passes the ones that the citizens and congress decide on. And most certanly he should be required to follow the same laws we do.

Actually blaiming bush for Iraq is very much so approperate and totally different then Katrina. Katrina was a natural disaster and act of god if you will. The aftermath of katrina could have been handled better. rather then waiting a few days to step up and send aid because he was busy on vacation he should have dropped what he was doing and made sure someone if not himself was taking care of the problem. 
he was far too lax when that natural disaster hit our homeland. But he's quick to act when its a matter of sending troops to fight aganst "terroisim".

Iraq was not the central point of our reason for going to war. Only after the fact did it become a central focal point. At that time the reason for being in the middle east also changed direction. Generated worry about WMDs. honestly I find america in general to be hypocrates on this issue. 
The US has more Bio weapons and a larger nucular arsenal then any other country in the world. As well we have started development again on small yeild nucular arms. Yet we condem all other countries from following these persuits. Most specifically the ones that we determine are a threat to us. 
We urge the ones that are a direct threat force to us to step down. But the ones that aren't a real threat we do this by force.

-----------------
If some of this didn't make sense its cause I'm trying to type it in between taking clients calls so I got side tracked a bunch of times. stupid clients.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good one Osama...



--------RSM-------- said:


> George Bush is the greatest person to walk the Earth, I mean cough.
> View attachment 110548


...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bush contributed to the national debt by giving American's tax breaks. NOT just the rich.

EVERYONE.

The marginal tax rate for povern strucken decreased.

How about the 70 Billion tax cut signed in May.

This will help our steady economy grow.

_"The bill I sign today is a victory for the American taxpayers and is a strong lift for our economy," Bush said.

The bill passed the Senate last Thursday by a 54-44 vote.

The legislation Bush signed provides a two-year extension of the reduced 15 percent tax rate for capital gains and dividends, which were set to expire at the close of 2008.

It also extends for one year recent changes to the alternative minimum tax to prevent it from hitting more upper middle-income families. The AMT was designed to hit the very wealthy, but it is now common for taxpayers, especially those with families in high-tax states, to pay the AMT on incomes of $100,000 and more. _

Well anyway, we can argue issues for hours. But some of you who are arguing don't understand a bit about economics :/


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Well anyway, we can argue issues for hours. But some of you who are arguing don't understand a bit about economics :/


keep in mind the tax breaks you speak of along with the falsely boosted federal rate will have future ramifications. Consider it like credit. too much and you can bury yourself in debt if your not able to keep up with the payments or make good on the notes that are signed. Someones going to have to pay or the economy suffers. those will be a long term ramification that we will see after bush is out of office anyhow.

And ofcourse tax breaks are needed our workforce is being shipped overseas and people are simply not making money here. tax break or not we are still paying into the system and staying behind the curve. middleclass america is still not going to be helped by these bandaids. the economy needs to be fixed. Tax breaks ultimately only harm it even more.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> *Those are fair points. But again when your family has the power that the bushes have. IVY league schools are not really that big of a deal to get into. The fact that he is so inarticulate and attended such schools to me sends how the fact that he was there based on his familys name not his own personal merrit. but even if he did squeeze by reguardless of his drug and alcohol abuse you would think he would have more skill at using the english language.*


alot o these "perstegious" school are

A) difficult to get into if not of the right "status" 
B) too expensive for most peopel not of the right "status" 
C) do not fail students to keep there overall GPA high to maintain the schools reputation..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> *Those are fair points. But again when your family has the power that the bushes have. IVY league schools are not really that big of a deal to get into. The fact that he is so inarticulate and attended such schools to me sends how the fact that he was there based on his familys name not his own personal merrit. but even if he did squeeze by reguardless of his drug and alcohol abuse you would think he would have more skill at using the english language.*


alot o these "perstegious" school are

A) difficult to get into if not of the right "status" 
B) too expensive for most peopel not of the right "status" 
C) do not fail students to keep there overall GPA high to maintain the schools reputation..
[/quote]

Hmmm, never thought of that. Interesting.

perstegious....


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 100% diss approval...
> 
> LOL worst pres-o-dent ever


Agreed.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> *Those are fair points. But again when your family has the power that the bushes have. IVY league schools are not really that big of a deal to get into. The fact that he is so inarticulate and attended such schools to me sends how the fact that he was there based on his familys name not his own personal merrit. but even if he did squeeze by reguardless of his drug and alcohol abuse you would think he would have more skill at using the english language.*


alot o these "perstegious" school are

A) difficult to get into if not of the right "status" 
B) too expensive for most peopel not of the right "status" 
C) do not fail students to keep there overall GPA high to maintain the schools reputation..
[/quote]

Hmmm, never thought of that. Interesting.

perstegious....








[/quote]

mt spelling sucks and im too lazy to use spell check, my application to harvard was denied..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Louie D said:


> *Bush contributed to the national debt by giving American's tax breaks. NOT just the rich.*EVERYONE.
> 
> The marginal tax rate for povern strucken decreased.
> 
> ...


You need to read between the lines. WIth all the federal assisstance programs that have been gutted, the states have either had to reduce certain programs significantly or else raise state taxes to cover the loss of federal funds. Therefore, taxes to the lower classes have actually increased in the long run. Buying power is also down, jobs have been outsourced or insourced, and lack of medical insurance has been escalating. These tax cuts help the rich first and foremost. I'll post links later when I'm not working.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> *Those are fair points. But again when your family has the power that the bushes have. IVY league schools are not really that big of a deal to get into. The fact that he is so inarticulate and attended such schools to me sends how the fact that he was there based on his familys name not his own personal merrit. but even if he did squeeze by reguardless of his drug and alcohol abuse you would think he would have more skill at using the english language.*


alot o these "perstegious" school are

A) difficult to get into if not of the right "status" 
B) too expensive for most peopel not of the right "status" 
C) do not fail students to keep there overall GPA high to maintain the schools reputation..
[/quote]

Hmmm, never thought of that. Interesting.

perstegious....








[/quote]

mt spelling sucks and im too lazy to use spell check, my application to harvard was denied..
[/quote]

I thought you were trying to be funny, my bad :laugh:

Good post Fargo. So many citizens are fooled, myself included, because we tire of having to read between the lines all of the time. It seems that many people would support a news agency that was 100% independent and 100% honest (even dumbing things down to an extent).


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Im not that into politics, so I guess I'll take Bush's side. BUSH RULES.

JK

If I press add reply I know what to expect.

Here I go.

Im gonna press it.

















Im serious though. Bush does rule. DUBYA 4 LIFE


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> 100% diss approval...
> 
> LOL worst pres-o-dent ever


Not according to the poll.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> bush is a chump. he has done more bad for this country then any president in our nations history. We are further in debt now then ever. including the great depression. Nothing is being done for the majority of the workforce. his leadership methods ahve been a joke to say the least. he has attacked and atempted to take away our rights as americans. This is not the makings of a good president.
> The patriot act is a joke. the good he does actually do is far outweighed by the damage he produces. He speaks out of turn and when he attempts to be witty he serves only to make a fool out of himself. Did I mention he used to be a coke head and had serious drinking problems?
> also i think I might have missed it but he is totaly inarticulate. The man can't speak for crap and makes up words on the fly because he is poorly educated. he went to ivy league universitys yes. but look at his family. you have enough money and family power you can breeze thru any college in the US. You would think he might have used his time there to become less of a retard. instead he used it to party on coke and booze.
> Yeah. Thats the prez for you.
> My fish would serve as a better president.


Next time use FACTS in your post, not some opinions your trying to pass off as facts.
[/quote]

Gee that was a really good response.

I've always wondered why you support him so solidly. In all other aspects in this fourm I respect your opinion. But in politics. I'm sorry but Bush supporters don't hold much weight in an argument IMO. Durring the years of his presidency I have yet to hear one solid argument in favor of bush that is actually backed up by facts not blind opinions. I offer the floor to you to present this argument.
[/quote]

Well a few things.

He went to ivy leauge schools... he did well, harvard mba? give the man some credit... You cant blindly say his daddy got him good grades. 
You generalize and say hes the worst president this country has ever had... besides Iraq, in your opinioon, what makes you think this?
Why is the patriot act a joke? Because it gives the law the ability to fight crime w/o all the bullshit red tape? I dont buy into all the bullshit about taing away our freedoms. Freedom isnt free..
He speaks out of turn? Hes the President... its always his turn lol








I dont blindly support the president. I disagree with him on several issues. Im not gonna sit here like a puppet and say hes the best president ever. He is a good man who is doing good for our country. Iraq is a mess, yes... no arguements there. Blaming Bush for Iraq would be like blaming him for Katrina tho.
[/quote]

Funny, I didnt know "red tape" was a synonym for "freedoms" and "rights".


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn it Danny, shorten your name.
It's messing with my margins and ruining my P-Fury experience. 
You and Dumbass With A New Name both do it.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

dstrwlt said:


> The only thing I agree with bush on is his position on gun control. All other issues aside, I strongly disagree with his deciscion making. So no IMO he has not been a good president.


I too agree with his stance on gun control, but as I generally support the green party that is where it ends. Other then this recent preservation of the ocean area around hawaii, his administration not just him, has been one of the most detrimental administrations environmentaly ever. He is a terrible president and, although it is not his fault that bad information was provided to him about weapons in Iraq, his decision to invade without the majority of the UNs approval was a very poor one. Hes against stem cell research and I'm for it, He wants to drill in Alaska and I dont. The differences could go on an on.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Damn it Danny, shorten your name.
> It's messing with my margins and ruining my P-Fury experience.
> You and Dumbass With A New Name both do it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ripped2shreds said:


> The only thing I agree with bush on is his position on gun control. All other issues aside, I strongly disagree with his deciscion making. So no IMO he has not been a good president.


I too agree with his stance on gun control, but as I generally support the green party that is where it ends. Other then this recent preservation of the ocean area around hawaii, his administration not just him, has been one of the most detrimental administrations environmentaly ever. He is a terrible president and, although it is not his fault that bad information was provided to him about weapons in Iraq,* his decision to invade without the majority of the UNs approval was a very poor one.* Hes against stem cell research and I'm for it, He wants to drill in Alaska and I dont. The differences could go on an on.
[/quote]

Who gives a rats ass what the UN thinks? Sorry, the idea of the UN is awesome and at one point the UN was great... but now its just a body of powerful men and retoric...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

let's get the eff out of the UN. Screw the renovation of the UN building in NY


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> The only thing I agree with bush on is his position on gun control. All other issues aside, I strongly disagree with his deciscion making. So no IMO he has not been a good president.


I too agree with his stance on gun control, but as I generally support the green party that is where it ends. Other then this recent preservation of the ocean area around hawaii, his administration not just him, has been one of the most detrimental administrations environmentaly ever. He is a terrible president and, although it is not his fault that bad information was provided to him about weapons in Iraq,* his decision to invade without the majority of the UNs approval was a very poor one.* Hes against stem cell research and I'm for it, He wants to drill in Alaska and I dont. The differences could go on an on.
[/quote]

Who gives a rats ass what the UN thinks? Sorry, the idea of the UN is awesome and at one point the UN was great... but now its just a body of powerful men and retoric...
[/quote]

powerful men that control the world. The UN is a fantastic idea but it CANT work if one of its most important nations doesnt even abide by its rules. Bush even backed out of the Kyoto protocal, once again removing America from a UN supported program. The way I look at it is this: the Bush administration claims that there are weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, the majority of the UN doesnt agree, Bush invades anyways, there are no weapons of mass destriuction to be found, America is in the whole 150 billion dollars. WORST PRESIDENT EVER. Do you believe that the country is better off now then before he took over?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I believe it is.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

--------RSM-------- said:


> I believe it is.


(same person that believed that Osama was a good idea for a name)


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> I believe it is.:nod:


(same person that believed that Osama was a good idea for a name)
[/quote]








he was gonna change it to jihad 4 life, if people didn't flame him about the osama thing


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

----------XR---------- said:


> I believe it is.:nod:


(same person that believed that Osama was a good idea for a name)
[/quote]








he was gonna change it to jihad 4 life, if people didn't flame him about the osama thing
[/quote]
Jihad 4 Life is an inside joke so of course I will get flamed by people not in on it.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

--------RSM-------- said:


> I believe it is.:nod:


(same person that believed that Osama was a good idea for a name)
[/quote]








he was gonna change it to jihad 4 life, if people didn't flame him about the osama thing
[/quote]
Jihad 4 Life is an inside joke so of course I will get flamed by people not in on it.
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

For those of you who think your taxes are going down, here's just one of many documented cases of federally mandated programs having their responsibility turned over to the states, which amounts to billions of dollars every year. It is obvious that tax payers will pick up the tab.

http://www.stateline.org/live/ViewPage.act...contentId=16909

But what are we really debating? It's obvious that Bush is the worst.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

voted


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

IMO Bush is far too stupid to be the anti-Christ. I am sure Satan would choose someone with a little more intelligence; in any case I do think Bush is really funny and enjoy watching him on television with his "nucular" faux pas.....

Jay


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Bush was great up to the episode of dethrowning Sadam.
After that point he clearly showed himself as another political whore.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im REALLY surprised how tied it is (state side at least).

Imm WAY too drunk to go into details right now bu our economy isnt too bad. Some people not need to talk unless they know what they are talking about. For example, outsourcing, currenlty the jobs outsourced are actually helping the economy.

How can I put this. Say you owned a store. I shopped there but only spent X amount of money and your total gain was my "X" plus "Y" (what ever you made from other costumers the rest of the day). After work you spent only that "x"+"y" because that is what you gained but say I owned a company and outsourced some jobs for cheap labor saving me money "z". Now I shope at your store and spend my "x" plus my "z" now. Now you spend you money "x+y+z" at another store and they have more money and so on an so on. Its called the multiplier affect and as long as outsourcing does not get out of hand, which its not even close to it, the overall economy does good!

Sorry but that is my drunkin econ 102 for the night!

I is a kolledge stooodent!


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i am 100% republican and you have to realize half the crap he's had to deal with is cleaning up after clinton for instance it was clinton who signed a bill stating that the use of military force will have to be used to topple suddam hussein and his regime for all you democrats heres one more for you it was also bill clinton who signed a bill letting these factories in the good ol usa to start moving overseas look it up democrats like john kerry will ride the boat for the vote but when it comes time to calling there hand they fold


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm surprised how even it is too. Where are all those crybabies that said the site is mostly liberal (or anti-Bush would be a more accurate word)? Again, a nation divided...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

so far the majority likes Bush. Im glad.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> I'm surprised how even it is too. Where are all those crybabies that said the site is mostly liberal (or anti-Bush would be a more accurate word)? Again, a nation divided...


How about the people that voted and didnt leave a comment. A lot of people who are conservatives are afraid to voice their opinions.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

lol i love the people that say im republican sooo..... or im democratic soo.....

HAHAHAHAH makes me poop my pants in laughter


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

wow... and this is considered a very liberal board.

24 - 24

I guess its no surpise, Bush is still getting record donations for the GOP. Im excited to see how this november turns out.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

im republican...... i voted no.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> i am 100% republican and you have to realize half the crap he's had to deal with is cleaning up after clinton for instance it was clinton who signed a bill stating that the use of military force will have to be used to topple suddam hussein and his regime for all you democrats heres one more for you it was also bill clinton who signed a bill letting these factories in the good ol usa to start moving overseas look it up democrats like john kerry will ride the boat for the vote but when it comes time to calling there hand they fold


This is the "well Clinton did it to" argument, which is an attempt to paint the opposition to Bush as being pro Clinton. Clinton was a limousine liberal through and through and most average Americans know that the Bush white house is just more of the same but exponentially more ruthless. Clinton did want to deal with Iraq, but he probably would not have established an occupation spanning for years and years. And Clinton did support NAFTA, which Bush loves and extends to CAFTA. But so what! As if this justifies a corporate aristocracy.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dont mind me being a buisness major who has takin several econ classes.

The money SAVED from outsourcing adds money to the economy allowing overall growth INCLUDING jobs!

Now youre right, there is a point when it gets out of hand but it is not. I believe its only 1/10th of a percent of jobs are outsourced currently.

People seem to act that half of the countries jobs are in China and India but that simply isnt the case!

Even though I am spitting out all these facts my econ teacher HATED Bush but even he would admit that he is fixing what Clinton fucked and not to mention a terrorist attack on the financial center of the world!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, given than 1/10th of a percent of jobs are outsourced does not mean that those are the only jobs lost to that movement...for instance, when you outsource a job, you essentially get the work done for cheaper, am i right with this one? since you get the labor for cheaper, all the jobs INSIDE the country would have to be outsourced to compete! now, it costs money innitially to outsource, and most smaller companies have no interests and nothing to gain by outsourcing, so while their competition outsources and sells product for cheaper, they're left high and dry...they're FORCED to sell the SAME product for more money, all because of labor/cost of living in the USA. so essentially, that 1 job outsourced, kills several jobs in america and those people start working at mcdonalds and wal mart. so the overall effect of outsourcing is a lot larger than the jobs ACTUALLY being outsourced.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Dont mind me being a buisness major who has takin several econ classes.
> 
> The money SAVED from outsourcing adds money to the economy allowing overall growth INCLUDING jobs!
> 
> ...


Being a business major does not necessarily qualify anyone to understand the reality of our economic institutions when much of the course work deals in the abstract. Furthermore, many business majors are being trained to participate in the globalist economy, which is part of the Bush agenda.

AS early as 2001, the Council on Economic Research and Policy concluded that 75% of American workers had lost roughly 12% of their income due to the climate of "free trade," ie: corporate sponsored outsourcing. http://www.commondreams.org/news2001/1011-05.htm

From a 2004 study by the CERP: "Displaced full- time manufacturing workers also took bigger pay cuts when they found new jobs. In 2004, almost three-quarters (73.2%) of re-employed full-time manufacturing workers experienced a real-wage cut at their new job," . . . .

http://www.cepr.net/publications/labor_markets_2004_08.htm

You can measure added money to the economy in growth figures, but the question is where does the money end up, and how did it get there, and who got strongarmed in the process?

As far as percentages, why not look at the number of jobs outsourced and those vulnerable to outsourcing in the near future?

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...BUGMJ5FA9G1.DTL

And just remember that it's not always the jobs but the percent of the manufactuing base outsourced that is the issue. Who in their right mind would allow that base to grow large in Communist China, who puts dissidents in concentration camps.

And Bush is not fixing what Clinton "fucked." This is a talking point used cleverly by right-wing pundits payed to spew the party line. There is absolutely no rational evidence for that. If anything Bush is advancing Clinton's globalist agends, while destroying the welfare consolation workers were at least aloud to receive when they lost their jobs.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

you go tell the american people who lost there jobs to outsourcing that it does not add up to much you go work somewhere ten to fifteen yrs and then one day oh guess what were goinng to mexico thank you and have a good life and another thing have you called any help lines for credit cards or say ummm internet hello you cant even begin to understand what these people are saying yes i am happy they have jobs but not at the expense of the american worker trying to secure a future for themselves and there families


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They took yer job!!!!!!

sorry, irresistable South Park reference...


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

All this and bush is only down 10 odd percent on this site. I would have thought he would have been down much more considering the spew witnessed here.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> All this and bush is only down 10 odd percent on this site. *I would have thought he would have been down much more considering the spew witnessed here.*


I think the poll needs to start over with a simple yes/no approval rating, although I do think it more accurately reflects public opinion than the major media polls. If the GOP is only 10% down in November, they win, since half the disapprovers are too lazy to vote. 
As far as the spew, losing jobs to China, soldiers dying for a Shiite theocracy, and record deficits are not spew, just to name a few Bush failures. Honestly, would you have accepted the premise for going to war if Bush from the beginning had said,

_"Our country intends to embark upon nation building in Iraq - depite that I accused Gore in 2000 of being a 'nation builder' - and the committment will cost thousands of lives, exponentially more wounded, and a minimum committment of 5 years, if not a generational one. It is our sincere belief that establishing our own brand of democracy in Iraq will become contageous for the rest of the Islamic world, such that Syria, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Iran, Egypt, Palestine, UAE, and all the others will jump on the bandwagon." _


----------

